# Coz - refugees?



## Cymro (Aug 13, 2015)

Iam due to travel to Coz next month for a holday (first time on the island) - are there any problems that I should be aware of with immigrants / boat people / refugees?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If anyone has any friendly and helpful advice on this one, because I'm also thinking of a holiday in Greece

Jo xxx


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

jojo said:


> If anyone has any friendly and helpful advice on this one, because I'm also thinking of a holiday in Greece
> 
> Jo xxx


In that case JoJo try Kefalonia it's a beautiful peaceful Island without any problems.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

What to expect. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...holidays-are-being-ruined-by-syrian-refugees/

Anne Servante, from Manchester provides the Brit perspective on the issue in the article.

The author of the article Tweeted this response later: "It's not me saying it- it's the British holiday makers. Pretty shocking as other nationalities I met were much more compassionate"

So it sure sounds like it isn't the place for Brit tourists to go but OK for other nationalities. Hope that helps you jojo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It would be interesting to know what expats who live in Greece feel ?

Jo xxx


----------

